
Rust and QML: a timely example - gilrain
https://www.vandenoever.info/blog/2017/09/10/time_for_rust_and_qml.html
======
d33
Is it just me or it feels way too ugly? Multiple opaque layers of abstraction
plus Rust kind of feels shoehorned when it's called from C++. Something tells
me it's terribly difficult to write, debug and deploy. I don't exactly see the
benefit of adding Rust here.

~~~
oever
C++ and Rust are very different. A direct binding is near impossible. This
project takes a pragmatic approach: the GUI part is QML/Qt and the logic part
is Rust. The separation is quite strict. The demo application showcases more
of the features than the blog does. Notably, the mapping between the Qt data
models and the Rust code is something that makes development effective. This
will be emphasized in the upcoming FOSDEM presentation.

[https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/rust_qt_binding_gener...](https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/rust_qt_binding_generator/)

~~~
mkeeter
As a Rust-curious C++ / Qt developer, I've been following this project with a
ton of interest. Will the FOSDEM talks or slides be posted online?

~~~
oever
Of course.

------
gatmne
I noticed that the repository is served from a KDE domain. Is this an official
KDE project?

Also, How usable is this for building GUIs on Windows? Does it play nice with
QT creator?

(I'm still inexperienced with QT development so please bear with me)

~~~
fulafel
As someone who doesn't know KDE, what is the significance of having "official
KDE" status?

~~~
pjmlp
The same as in any other platform.

Having official status, means anyone coding for the said platform can be
confident that everything related to the platform infrastructure (IDE,
libraries, debuggers, documentation, discussion forums, build systems) will
take into account the language.

Anything that is just 3rd party will have integration issues, as one needs to
rely on the language community to step up to sort them out, or even left in a
zombie state as interest fades away.

------
valarauca1
Auto generated traits? Yuck.

I understand the trade offs and why this makes sense. But it hearkens back to
some of extremely ugly parts of older Java frameworks.

~~~
oever
Most time on the project is spent on making a sensible binding at all. The
ergonomics could definitely be improved. Rust has powerful macros that could
make it simpler to use these bindings. My development time is finite.

------
jlebrech
can that compile to asm.js and wasm?

